# How many DBS receivers have you owned?



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

So far I have owned 4. I sold off a 4700 last year and currently have 2 Dishplayers and a 6000.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

2 receivers, planning on getting the 721.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

I started with Echotar 2700 and 2800 receivers. I upgraded (no flams) to a DP 7200 but kept the 2700 as a spare. 

When DISh has a two tuner PVR I willc onsider an upgrade.

Boy am I asking for flames.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

Started with a 3000 and cablebuster promo in 4/97. Upgraded to a 7100-Dishplayer in 6/99. Added a 501 in 11/01.

The 3000 is now pointed at ExpressVU to watch the Canadian news.

I own the 501 and 3000.

The Dishplayer owns me!!!!

I had to 32768 the damn thing again this morning!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

In the Past:

Two 4000s, one went bad after 15 months, the other became a pain when the remotes wore out and no universal IR remote would work with it (ended up packing it in the closet)

Current:

One 4700 to replace the 4000 that went bad

One 301 to replace the 4000 after my UHF remotes wore out and didn't want to spend $50 on a UHF remote that was not as good as a $30 universal IR remote. The 301 had bad power supply after 2 weeks and got RMAed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

Phil T said:


> The Dishplayer owns me!!!!


Good one! :lol: :rollin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

I have (in order of purchase):

4900
2800
501
6000 (with 8vsb module)

I'm looking to dump the 2800 and add another 4900 for the upstairs rooms...Gotta have that UHF remote.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

5. Started with 2 room Directv package w/ RCA receivers(1998 ) , then bought another RCA receiver that could output DD5.1(2000) and now, just recently, bought 2 Directivo units(2002).


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

Bought my first two last January, a RCA 420 basic receiver, and a Mitsubishi SR-SD1 with UHF remote, and a Mitsubishi dual LNB dish. Bought a RCA UltimateTV receiver in June, and bought another RCA UltimateTV receiver ($39) yesterday. Should arrive soon. Will deactivate the basic RCA 420 receiver and run with the two UltimateTV receivers and the Mitsubishi. Love all of them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

Just one, a model 3000 from mid 1997. The volkswagen of echostar receivers.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

Currently I have 14.

D*
3 RCA DRD403

E*
4 5000
2 6000
1 1000
1 501
1 JVC HM-DSR100U

EVu
1 2700
1 5100

Also have a 721 pre-ordered.

Kevin


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

2 2800s and a 501 on the way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

14.....Wow.....OMG !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

Churned thru 4000s, a 5000, a 3000. Presently have 2 4700s 2 DPs and a 4000 spare.

One 4700 replaced a 4000 by E warranty.

I just want to be rid of the DPs.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

Just two that I bought 3 years ago ... a 4000 and a 3000 ... both have worked well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2002)

Two RCA DTV receivers still own them put away in closet
Two 4700 receivers in operation
A total of Five 4700 receivers have been in my home. had three replacements for the origingal two 4700's.
Two only have been in operation at any one time. 

One of which has had the upgrade to 4900 and the other which I haven't received an upgrade for and currently don't want it on the second 4700.

I wish I would never have taken the download on the first one ...... Picture in guide is a total aggravation mess with extended length of times to load the picture.

I wish one time that Charlie and crew would design a product and then make the thing work correctly without all of the bugs and bull.

Come on Ergen your're not still selling BUD's where one can expect delayed times changing channels because of waiting for the dish to turn to a new location......


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

7 DirecTV receivers. 2 go back to 1996, 2 from 1997. These 4 are RCA 2nd and 3rd generation receivers. There's a Phillips, SONY and a Memorex as well. Phillips is a DirecTV Plus for NASA and BYUTV. All still work and the 3 that aren't on today will be during baseball season. 

3 Dish 3000 receivers. All still work - only one activated now for the supers for baseball. 

3 C/Ku receivers. The HTS 70 spends time on the C band dish and the Primestar ku dish. The other receivers (Uniden 9000 and Uniden 2200) spend time on each Ku dish and can rotate at the click of the a/b remote switch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

Still own 3, 2800, 3000, 5000. Plan on updating to the 721 and the 6000 in the near future.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

I have a 4000 from April of 97. Working great.
1000 receiver (initial unit bad out of the box) working great since 12/97
JVC branded 7200 Dishplayer torturing me since 3/2001. In reality, with some VERY notable exceptions it has worked as advertised for me.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

4

I started out with a 3700 but lightning ate it last summer. Replaced it with a 4700.

I wanted another receiver and found a 2812 system at Sears when they were clearing them out for $60.

Found another clearance 3922 at Sears and got that and split it up with my brother so now we both have Dish 500s. I'm using the 4700 and 3900 and the 2800 is a spare.

I'm surprised so many of you have had problems with faulty receivers, I've been lucky. Knock on wood.


----------

